# Anyone knows the keyboard button for need for speed : Shift?



## clerkman1612 (Feb 25, 2012)

Guys
The game*(Need for Speed : Shift for PC)* is working fine in my PC.But I cannot find a* keyboard control button *by which I can exit from Race or even the game.The *"ESC"* Button only allow to pause the race but not exit from race. I m only restarting my PC directly in order to exit from game as even Task Manager (Windows 7 64-Bit OS) is also useless in this case.
So Guys If anyone of u had played the game then Plz let me know the keyboard control button for it.I tried to take help from online manual but didn't find any helpful information.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Its simple go to main menu of the game to exit it. Also try Alt+f4. 
I don't know why you can't exit game using task manger because you just have to end the task named nfsshift.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

Go to game options/setting and check key bindings.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

^^i dont think there exists 'exit to windows' or 'exit game ' key in any game. you have to quit using in game menus and options in all games. still refering to key control in settings will be useful.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

Go to main menu. Pressing esc(or Q) should give an option o exit
Game


----------

